# New 225 Owner



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi

recently brought my first TT and i love it, got a black 225 Roadster with black and Alcantara leather, which is totally standard. Although recently found out it has a Revo Stage 1 map so very pleased with that. Previously i had a VTR on rally cams detuned for road use and a 200bhp 200SX S13.

Not sure if i'll mod the TT yet as finances are tighter with this one, although i wouldnt mind just basic mods like exhaust and filter although i find the standard one sings a nice tune.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

how was the s13, nice motors those


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you are not plannibg to mod your TT then leave now before it is to late :wink:


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice TTR you have there, yeah i'm finding it very addictive already, the wish list is growing.


----------



## nathanvtr (Sep 6, 2008)

Can i just say a big thanks to Yellow TT and pauldredge for the warm welcome and help with my split-r especially after reading some silly comments by one individual. :wink:

I help to run a site called www.octaneboost.co.uk not as busy as here but feel free to post up anything you have of interest, its a local westmids forum mainly jap but everyone on there just has a love for cars in general.


----------

